# Can someone help identify this plant, please!



## StephAvery (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi everyone I'm new here, and pretty new to planted aquariums. We went to a LFS about 2 weeks ago to pick out plants and frankly bought too many. The ones I need help identifying i had to put in my goldfish tank because we didn't have room in the other. 
We bought these guys because they were brought in as trade by a customer so they were selling them super cheap, and the owner said they grew crazy fast. I cant remember what he said they were of course, and its quite a drive for a question. I want to order more of them to make a thick hedge on the back of the goldfish tank since they seem to be leaving them alone. 
The blades have grown several inches in two weeks.
We have a Kessil A350W tuna blue light on the tank which I know is for saltwater growing, but the whole thing came as a set and when my husband likes the look of something he buys it :doh:
The plant seems to like the light though so i'm not too worried.

Don't mind the nosy goldfish...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

My best guess is willow-leaf hygro, _Hygrophila corymbosa angustifolia_. It easy, fast growing, and a personal favorite. you can easily propagate it by cutting off the top part of the stem (with several nodes) and planting it. Leave the cut portion in place, it will sprout many side shoots.


----------



## StephAvery (Nov 29, 2015)

thank you! that looks just like it you're awesome!
:hail:


----------

